

How to secure virtualized applications against the unknown - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/05/12/how-to-secure-virtualized-applications-against-the-unknown.aspx

======
ciupicri
Wtf is with this marketing speak without any real value?

~~~
garndt
not shocking that it's a lot of marketing speak considering the post was
written by a marketing manager at F5

